# Blindside vs tenacity



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

I'm new to using anything other than what I could buy at HD. No one will ship Celsius to Ca. I read Bermuda can be sensitive to tenacity but it is half the price. Also looks like i might have to use a little more. I'm trying to control mostly crabgrass and would be nice if it also took care of spurge. If I had to pick one what are the suggestions? Or is there another product I'm not aware of.


----------



## voteforfilthy89 (Feb 25, 2019)

I like quinkill max for crabgrass not sure on the spurge


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Bryan34w said:


> ...No one will ship Celsius to Ca.


I'm not suggesting you break the law if it is banned there, but have you tried ebay? There are usually some resellers on there with good prices, and they may have relaxed shipping policies.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Bryan34w said:


> I'm new to using anything other than what I could buy at HD. No one will ship Celsius to Ca. I read Bermuda can be sensitive to tenacity but it is half the price. Also looks like i might have to use a little more. I'm trying to control mostly crabgrass and would be nice if it also took care of spurge. If I had to pick one what are the suggestions? Or is there another product I'm not aware of.


I understand economic considerations but lets also consider efficacy and side effects. If you were focused on economics only, blanket application of glyphosate, which is also going to hurt your bermuda. You can use tenacity on your bermuda but expect it to be damaged.

If you're going after just crabgrass, you want quinclorac. However, Celsius is extremely versatile and hot weather friendly, which is why it is so widely used for warm season grass.


----------



## Bryan34w (May 3, 2019)

So late last night I went to domyown and saw that they would not ship blindside to ca also. Then went on amazon and there were two blindside options from different sellers. 1 would not allow me to purchase the other would. I purchased the one that would allow me to buy, will see what happens.

After doing more research on tenacity I saw that it could actually be used to remove Bermuda from some other grasses so that's a no go for me.

I'll look into quinclorac


----------

